# Bow accident! OUCH



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Dont know how it happened or who it is but it looks painful. Received via email.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

OW!


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

owwww crapp...


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

This was on archery talk. They said it was at a basspro shops. The employee handed him and bow and arrow to shoot testing it out and he gave him and arrow to short, he drew back and it feel off, and he let it fly through his hand.


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

*arrow*

That hurts my gonads to look at on line. BP will pay for that one. ouch!!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

niceeeeeeee haha.


----------



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

I think it was Bass Pro in Spanish Fort. That's got to hurt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

What do you do????....cut the strip of flesh at the finger to release the bow, then clip the arrow near the hand? ....if it happened at a business, there is no way they could just pull it out....too much liability!
.......Dang that hurts to look at!:blink:


----------



## sykomommie (Aug 9, 2011)

You can bet I would have went to hospital with it intack. I would have a nice new free bow.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

i belive i would want more than the bow i would settle for the store.


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

Brett said:


> I think it was Bass Pro in Spanish Fort. That's got to hurt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


no it wasn't


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

new style bow lock, thief wont steal that one


----------



## Checks in the Mail (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't get how this happens


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

Checks in the Mail said:


> I don't get how this happens





> This was on archery talk. They said it was at a basspro shops. The employee handed him and bow and arrow to shoot testing it out and he gave him and arrow to short, he drew back and it feel off, and he let it fly through his hand.


+++++++++++


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

fromthedepths said:


> no it wasn't


So were was it?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad he wasn't in the gun section.


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

what a IDIOT!!!!!!!! i am sure he will never do that again.


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

the person that gave me the arrow that was to short would be short a few teeth. it wouldnt be bass pro shop anymore it would be shaneters pro shop. wonder how much an injury like thats is worth. my guess would be 200,000. maybe more


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

they can aford that.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

That's sad. Point blank range and no pass through


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

ABailey said:


> That's sad. Point blank range and no pass through


Not a whole lot of momentum at that range


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Haha some great comments here. There are some dingbats at BP, but given that there should certainly be some blame on the shooter. You gotta know your draw length and what length arrows you should be using.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

if i was trying a new bow out most would not have my draw length handy, almost all are too short for me

my first re-curve i ran out of bow before i ran out of arrow


----------

